
NextStart Gives South Carolina A Startup Incubator - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/31/nextstart-gives-south-carolina-a-startup-incubator/
======
vaksel
I think this is the worst one yet, these guys don't even mention who the
mentors/founders are

~~~
SwellJoe
Not to mention, it's in South Carolina. I grew up in Greenville. Clemson is a
reasonable university (even for computer science), but Greenville is not
producing tech startups, and it just doesn't have the culture it would take to
do so.

